# Figured I'd show off my tads



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

Iv had these guys for some time now, figured it was about time to show them off.


----------



## aurantiaca1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet! Let us know how they progress...


----------



## Ruff (Nov 26, 2011)

Figured I'd tell you I'm jealous


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Where are your Breeders pics?


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome. Tads are so much fun. OK, they are fun if it isn't a species in which to stress over.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

billschwinn said:


> Where are your Breeders pics?


Bill 

those are tads he purchased from me


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like you're gonna have your hands full in a bit!

Is that 'giant' duckweed?


----------



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

ggazonas said:


> Bill
> 
> those are tads he purchased from me


Yup! I got to check out the amazing setup he has going on the weekend after the meet. Still bitter I missed out. Thanks again for having us over. The ricans have back legs now, soooo cool.


----------



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

stevenhman said:


> Looks like you're gonna have your hands full in a bit!
> 
> Is that 'giant' duckweed?


Right?! So exicted. Not sure honestly. I have a fish free giant grow tank full of Java, riccia and.duck weed I got at a fish show years ago. The duck weed just happened to tag along with my purchase. Now I have waaaaay too much. If anyone needs any just pm me.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Looking forward to some "growing-up" pics!!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> Bill
> 
> those are tads he purchased from me


Ok, I did not know.


----------



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

No problem Bill! You wouldn't of unless you were some forum psychic, I forgot to mention it in my OP. Thanks for the concern


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Is the tad tea darker for the auratus, or is it just the angle? Just curious, as I admit I know nothing other than what I do (spring water W/blackwater extract for azureus).

Congrats on the variety of tads...should be cool to grow em!

tommy


----------



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

The tea is darker, but not sure its species related. I just used the same tea the tads came in. Just moved them to bigger containers.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

kickedinthevader said:


> The tea is darker, but not sure its species related. I just used the same tea the tads came in. Just moved them to bigger containers.


It has nothing to do with the species...the water just got darker than the others.

If you are ever around you are welcome to stop by again. The two large vivs are fixed and setup now.


----------



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

Dude we are def stopping by. You going to Hamburg? ? We will def be there. Also where do you get your tree fern panels?


----------



## thickpotpies27 (Nov 9, 2011)

i recently got my first auratus tads and was wondering why they always stay at the bottom. I'm not exactly sure if thats good or bad, because i saw that yours were doing the same. (new to breeding please help)


----------



## rsain (Nov 5, 2011)

thickpotpies27 said:


> i recently got my first auratus tads and was wondering why they always stay at the bottom. I'm not exactly sure if thats good or bad, because i saw that yours were doing the same. (new to breeding please help)


To get proper attention this should be its own thread. Also - you should try searching for your answer using the search tool as it may have come up already. 

Welcome to the group!

- ryan


----------



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

Some pictures of my costa rican auratus as of today =D


















look at them sexy legs!


----------



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

my temp rack, till I finish my nicer one.


----------



## andrewleo (May 10, 2010)

Wow, better figure out where you're going to keep all your froglets


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

That's awesome man! Thanks for sharing! Gonna have hands full real soon lol! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

Very first froglet outta the water!


----------



## trdlabs (Sep 23, 2011)

kickedinthevader said:


> Very first froglet outta the water!


That is so kool!


----------



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

Just a small update, all 5 of my little guys morphed out =D


----------

